

Why did so many other file-sync services fail before Dropbox? - bdclimber14
http://www.quora.com/Why-did-Dropbox-became-wildly-successful-while-most-prior-attempts-over-the-years-fail

======
blub
This question implies that Dropbox is the only successful file sync service,
which is incorrect. I use JungleDisk and I'm happy with it.

Much cheaper than DB and I use my own S3 account.

